# Grafikkarte NVIDIA Go 6150 dualview Problem



## maozetung (18. Oktober 2007)

hallo,
ich habe ein notebook HP Pavilllon dv6311.

Dort ist der chipsatz  NVIDIA Go 6150 mit WideScreen 1280x800 installiert. 

Ich habe ein Problem mit Dual view.
Zwar kann ich ein TV oder Monitor einstellen, doch die Auflösungen sind dann sehr bescheiden.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Grafikkarte oder ähnliche Lösungen? gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung dazu?

ich hab den Treiber Version 81 und Win xp Media Edition. 

Danke

grüße
T.


----------



## AndreG (22. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

Wie ist der zweite Ausgang angeschlossen?

Mfg Andre


----------



## maozetung (22. Oktober 2007)

....über serial oder S-Video.
Habe inzwischen herausgefunden, das das Problem mit *PC-Monitoren nicht besteht*.
Nur wenn ich TV, oder ganz schlimm einen Beamer, anschleißen will, dann habe ich schwarzes Bild beim Wechsel unter Eigenschaften zu "auf Destop erweitern"...
Zudem kann ich beim Anschluss an TV die Auflösung nicht verändern oder verbessern..

Softwareproblem?

Grüße


----------



## AndreG (23. Oktober 2007)

Hast du die aktuellen Treiber für deine Graka drauf?

Hier mal nen Link für Go Treiber: http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/drivers

Mfg Andre


----------



## maozetung (23. Oktober 2007)

das hab ich schon gemacht, während der Installation verweist das Programm auf die Webseite von HP, welche kompatible ist.. 
bei der Suche auf neuen Treiber und der passenden anderen auf der NVIDIA Seite wurde ich nicht fündig.


...


----------



## fluessig (23. Oktober 2007)

Wenn es sich um einen Röhrenfernseher mit normaler PAL Auflösung handelt, so ist die Auflösung zwangsläufig bescheiden, genauso bei alten Beamern. Da hilft auch kein Treiber.

Es gibt sehr wohl Beamer mit nur 800x600 und
PAL schafft gerade mal 768x576 (genaueres auf http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phase_Alternating_Line#Digitales_PAL)

Was für eine Auflösung schaffen denn Beamer und Fernseher?


----------



## AndreG (23. Oktober 2007)

maozetung hat gesagt.:


> das hab ich schon gemacht, während der Installation verweist das Programm auf die Webseite von HP, welche kompatible ist..
> bei der Suche auf neuen Treiber und der passenden anderen auf der NVIDIA Seite wurde ich nicht fündig.
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst auch keine normalen Treiber sondern brauchst welche für GO Grafikkarten. Dazu war der Link.


----------



## maozetung (23. Oktober 2007)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es sich um einen Röhrenfernseher mit normaler PAL Auflösung handelt, so ist die Auflösung zwangsläufig bescheiden, genauso bei alten Beamern. Da hilft auch kein Treiber.
> 
> Es gibt sehr wohl Beamer mit nur 800x600 und
> PAL schafft gerade mal 768x576 (genaueres auf http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phase_Alternating_Line#Digitales_PAL)
> ...



ja, aber mein Laptop schaltet sich auf Schwarz, wenn ich den Beamer ansteuern will. Nun ja, eine solche Grafikarte sollte doch eine Beamer ansteuern konnen.. oder?


----------



## fluessig (23. Oktober 2007)

Natürlich sollte sie einen Beamer ansteuern können. Nenn doch bitte mal ein paar mehr Daten: Was schafft der Beamer? Welches Kabel nutzt für den Anschluss an den Beamer (S-Video oder VGA)?

Hast du schon die Kombinationen mit Fn+F3 durchprobiert, welche bestimmen welche Monitore anbleiben?


----------

